# Who is you're favorite composer?



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Beethoven, though Chopin would be a close second.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Vivaldi :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Master: Beethoven :happy:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

To battle shadow of physiological deficiency in light of faith restored as to existence...as such in which to proclaim of it's joyous affluence by means of orchestrational mastery...Beethoven do i surrender my appreciations to..


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Wagner. Dom Dom Dom Dom Dom Dom Dom Dom!


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

My favorite composer is Pachelbel, followed closely by Tomasso Albignoni.


----------



## cragman (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't understand how anyone can pinpoint a favourite composer! :crazy:

At the moment, it's Beethoven (probably a permanent fixture!), Adams, Reich, Ligeti, Richard Strauss, Ravel, Stravinsky and Shostakovich that I listen to the most, but it quite often changes and I can't choose in this poll!


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> I voted for Bach. I feel like I should be picking someone more obscure. Maybe I just need to listen to more classical music.


Only an elitist pig would ostentatiously look down on your choice. Bach's work is brilliant.


----------



## cragman (Jan 2, 2011)

IncredibleMouse said:


> Only an elitist pig would ostentatiously look down on your choice. Bach's work is brilliant.


Not even elitist pigs dare look down on Bach. The Well-Tempered Clavier is a work of genius.


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

IncredibleMouse said:


> Only an elitist pig would ostentatiously look down on your choice. Bach's work is brilliant.


What he said!! 

I can have a favorite band, why not favorite composer?


----------



## cragman (Jan 2, 2011)

PistisSophia said:


> What he said!!
> 
> I can have a favorite band, why not favorite composer?


I don't have a favourite band either haha! I think it's an ISFP thing.


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

cragman said:


> I don't have a favourite band either haha! I think it's an ISFP thing.


So much music; so little time, what can one do????


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Harry Gregson-Williams. I know you're supposed to like the traditional composers, but I prefer modern.


----------



## gumisgreat94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beethoven all the way!


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Mozart. Definitely Mozart.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Rachmaninov, but Chopin comes in close second. He composed some really intense stuff.

This is of course, speaking strictly of the classics. I have other favorite modern composers.



cragman said:


> I don't have a favourite band either haha! I think it's an ISFP thing.


I don't have a favorite band either, so it's most definitely not an ISFP thing. The options given in this poll are narrow enough for me to make a decision, but beyond that I would experience extreme difficulty.


----------



## pumpkin pie (Nov 29, 2010)

Shostakovich. So emotional.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

No Stravinsky?

I chose Strauss, assuming that it was in fact Richard Strauss.

I'm a fan of modernism.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

pumpkin pie said:


> Shostakovich. So emotional.


I'm just now listening to some of Shostakovich's stuff, and daaammnn. It's good.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:How did no one select Liszt!? I'm the first. *shrivels up and dies* :wink:

Beethoven seems like the WINNA! Phenomenal composer..


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Bach.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Beethoven. I'm not a great fan of classical music overall though.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

I cannot just name one

Ligeti
Prokofiev
Beethoven 
Bach
Shostakovich
Mendelssohn
Wagner
Chopin
Purcell
Rautavaara

If I had to pick one, I´d oscillate between Wagner, Beethoven and Prokofiev.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Karlheinz Stockhausen.

(I like the chutzpah of someone who composes a quartet for helicopters.)

In terms of music I actually want to listen to: Rossini.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I voted for Beethoven because, the first thing I ever played on a piano was _Fur Elise_, but my fave composer is Gershwin.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

it'd help if someone posted a youtube vid for each composer.


----------



## Jojo17 (May 28, 2013)

Henry Purcell. I love singing his arias. Handel might come in second.
For classical piano, Debussy.
For musical theater, Andrew Lloyd Webber.
And of course, there's Disney's genius, Alan Menken. 
For choral stuff, Eric Whitacre.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Debussy gets my vote


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

So I had to choose between Tchaikovsky, Mozart and Chopin huh? Did it really have to be all three on one list? I chose Mozart though. He has topped my list for a long period of time now. Specifically his 40th Symphony won me over.

And why was Vivaldi not on that list?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Defaulting to Rachmaninoff though all the other composers are quite brilliant.


----------



## Praelatus (Jul 4, 2013)

2chainz.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm feeling the moderns: Witold Lutoslawski, Bela Bartok and Alberto Ginastera. Subject to change as I don't have a favourite anything and find the concept somewhat elusive. On the more impressionist side, check out Karol Szymanowski's Myths for violin and piano; they'll make you head spin with awesome.


----------



## damfino (Jul 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky for me. The haunting first movement of the 5th symphony brings me to tears, as does the rampant emotionalism of the 1812 Overture. When I hear it, I see Russian wives sending their men off to face the French and certain death, and welcoming them home again in jubilation after their miraculous victory.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Beethoven has lovely music, but I like saint-saens too, as well as others. You'd have to specify specific type like best symphony composer or piano trio or opera, etc.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

Debussy... is my fave. So magical and whimsical and INFP dream-place. 

I believe I'm related to Franz Liszt... somehow... on my mother's side?


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I love Scott Joplin and his ragtime. He should have been in the list.


----------



## ifyouinsist (Dec 2, 2013)

I like Bach the most. First heard him as a child and was hooked!


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Right now Bach is my favorite, but I've always liked Mozart.


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

Other- Yoko Shimomura. This is the only decent quality upload of one of her pieces I can find on youtube. Meh, I'm probably just too tired to look.

[video=youtube;lrQCPax6HY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrQCPax6HY0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrQCPax6HY0[/U[/video] Somnus Nemoris


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Grieg, purely for In the Hall of the Mountain King.


----------

